# Just found this new cat book.  Real story



## ILuvCowparsely (25 February 2013)

I bought it looks a lovely story


http://www.tesco.com/direct/a-stree...kuId=NY8-U4RH&pageLevel=sku&_requestid=302353







.


----------



## Star_Chaser (25 February 2013)

He was on all the day time tv programs with his cat when the book was first picked up, was a very interesting chap.


----------



## Dizzydancer (26 February 2013)

Very interesting book. One of the few my OH has read he isn't even a massive cat fan.


----------



## Bubbles (26 February 2013)

Awesome book, thoroughly recommend


----------



## Karran (26 February 2013)

I met Bob (and James) last summer when I was temping in Islington.
Both lovely people. Bob chilled out on James's shoulders and gave me a high five before they got on the bus  
Def reccomend it!


----------



## Britestar (27 February 2013)

Love Street Cat Bob. x


----------



## Purple18 (27 February 2013)

Brillant book def worth reading !


----------



## WoopsiiD (1 March 2013)

That one and another.. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Friend-Like-Ben-that-Christmas/dp/0007376138

A bit annoying in places, heartbreaking in others but a damned good read about the power of the bond between children-especially those 'labelled' special and an animal.


----------



## ebonyallen (3 March 2013)

This chap was on the news with Bob his wonderfull cat and yes it is a true story quite amazing really. Again it shows the power of animals to help us in our times of need. Its a great read. Go and buy it.


----------



## dotty1 (5 March 2013)

This is a great book, he also has a really good facebook page.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 March 2013)

A hilarious read is The Cat who came in from the cold by Derek Longman? Think that's his name but v v funny book!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (5 March 2013)

Sorry its written by Derek Longden


----------

